

Brad Feld Discusses The Pending Accelerator Bubble  - mollylynn
http://infochachkie.com/techstars-brad-feld-startup-accelerator-bubble/

======
mindcrime
I'll believe there's a bubble in tech accelerators when I see too many of them
here in RTP. Here, we still aren't close to having enough accelerators, angel
investors and seed-stage funds to help worth entrepreneurs get funded and get
off the ground.

When I see this phenomenon of (supposedly) "easy money" for startups happen
here, then I might believe that something extraordinary is going on.

